# Outback Loft 2009 27L



## Hd76 (Jul 3, 2016)

Does anyone have diagrams or specs for the lifting mechanism on the loft,parts list,where parts can be found?

Keystone doesn't offer much.


----------



## jeb781 (Apr 23, 2020)

This is an old post but since I have had to repair the pulley system once (the kids tried to raise the top with the top latches still locked down).

It is a pretty simple mechanism with a cable winch, cables and pulleys that run along the sides (under some side boards) that push up on a big spring looking thing (at each of the four corners) that is able to flex and turn 90 degs up while still pushing up the top.


----------

